

Comcast Confirms End of Deal with Time Warner Cable - johnnyladders
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/25/business/media/comcast-time-warner-cable-deal.html

======
jkmcf
The only thing coming to mind is they will re-file with the next
administration.

